# paint sprayers



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

This not PP related but are any of you using a airless sprayer to apply drylok?
I'm getting ready to finish my basement and want to drylok the walls first. It has poured brick face and it will suck trying to roll and brush it.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Its got to be a good one. A graco 390 or above. A cheap one wouldn't even suck drylock up. I spray over 300 gallons last year thru a graco 490 without any issues


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

How much they run? Or should I just try to rent 1?


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Think they start at around 700


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

It will spray drylok without cutting it down?


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

390 will spray it right out of the 5 gallon buck. 490 is better becasue it will last longer. I think a 390 is rated to push 1500 gallon before rebuild, a 490 is 3000 gallons before rebuild.

490 is around $1500



RichR said:


> It will spray drylok without cutting it down?


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Its got to be a good one. A graco 390 or above. A cheap one wouldn't even suck drylock up. I spray over 300 gallons last year thru a graco 490 without any issues


+1 on the Graco--Don't waste your time or money with a cheap sprayer.

I would probably spray and backroll with your poured brick walls.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

MNP&P said:


> +1 on the Graco--Don't waste your time or money with a cheap sprayer.
> 
> I would probably spray and backroll with your poured brick walls.


Yep that was the plan. I did the sump pump room last year. It is 8x8 and took me 4 hrs to due because the brick forms that were used have the designs in the brick part.It was a pain in the arse. I want to spray it on then brush to work it in.

The only concern was since dryloc is gritty that it would ruin the seals in a sprayer.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

I've used graco texspray tx90(?) home depot rental is approx $60 a day buy new for under $1000.00. Still recommend back rolling and getting optional wide spray nozzle. You can use the other gun with hopper but it gets to be heavy. There is other masonry sealers that are available that are easier to spray because they're epoxy based without the sand type filler.


----------

